# 4th Annual Barbie Rod Steelhead Derby



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Steel addicts! The Barbie Rod Derby is back for its 4th year. It's going to be bigger and better than ever! Check out the website for all the info: 

http://barbiefishingderby.weebly.com/

and RSVP at our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/events/371782539844102/


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Our sponsors are rolling in again! Majestic has donated a brand new prophecy centerpin reel, and we've got a ton of gear from Blackbird, Voodoo, Creek Candy, Mr. Derk's tackle, Wicked Walleye, and more! Check out our website and FB page for all the details!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

We'll be announcing our prizes for the finishers and the raffle. let's just say we have over $2,600 worth of prizes to give away! head on over to the FB page and website for all the details and sponsor info!


----------

